# Frank Addington jr. University of Texas Longhorn Football Team Exhibition Video



## Aspirin Buster

This was a highlight of my career, Mack Brown is a good man.


----------



## millipede

I have been trying to watch this video for two weeks and I still keep getting a green screen. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## TLB2

Works for me


----------



## millipede

Was it cool? It sounded cool...


----------



## Aspirin Buster

One of the highlights of the 2010 show season for me.... Coach Brown is a great coach and a good man.


----------



## Aspirin Buster

I retired the orange bow after Coach Brown and Earl Campbell signed it.


----------



## Aspirin Buster

This video remains one of my favorites...


----------



## Aspirin Buster

Hook Em Horns!


----------



## Aspirin Buster

Going to see Coach Brown soon! He's a great coach and a good man. This show was a fun show. Hope you enjoyed the video.

Frank


----------



## jrockins

He is a good man ...... I played baseball at UT! Hook 'Em Horns!!!!!!


----------



## Aspirin Buster

I am a Marshall U grad but I like UT football


----------

